# Dead Space PC controls..how to fix?



## Armaetus (Nov 27, 2009)

*Dead Space PC controls..how to fix? (Resolved)*

I really do NOT want to use WASD for movement for the version on Steam, does anyone know how to let me change controls so I can use arrow keys to move instead?

Gah..


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh wait, I found a config file that does this..nvm

http://www.kennynet.co.uk/2008/12/22/dead-space-with-arrow-keys


----------



## Vinzin (Nov 28, 2009)

You can also use a 360 wired controller if that's your fancy.


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Nov 28, 2009)

Solution: Get it for console. That way you solve the DRM porblem too.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 28, 2009)

My brother has the only XB360 (and only one controller I think) and I refuse to buy another, let alone use a CONTROLLER for a SHOOTER game!

Mouse and keyboard > controller for FPS/TPS

The issue has been resolved in my second post.


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 28, 2009)

so why do you need to use the arrow keys instead of wasd?  are you left-handed?


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 28, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Mouse and keyboard > controller for FPS/TPS



Inb4 console versus PC debate


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 28, 2009)

Dead Space handles like a cinder block with a flat tire on PC.

I don't know why. I couldn't even get through it.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 28, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> I don't know why



The game was developed for the 360. It's controls were playtested for the 360. Etc.

It makes me sad when people say "MOUSE AND KEYBOARD ARE L33t. CONTRLLRS SUK FOR FPZ" Or "360 FPS PWNS111!!!!"

The basic fact is games are either developed for the console or PC. Then ported to one another. You can't judge on ALL the games in that genre for one platform. If you do you are being ignorant and closed minded. You can have a preference but the basic thing is each game's controls work better for their home system, or were crap on their home system and were refined later.

You look at a game like Saints Row 2 which runs beautifully on the 360, yet crap on the PC. Or you look at a game like Half Life which runs beautifully on the PC but crap on the ps2. The point is, don't be quick to judge based on what platform it is on. Sure it is opinion, but it is far more healthy to diversify your interests.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 28, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Dead Space handles like a cinder block with a flat tire on PC.
> 
> I don't know why. I couldn't even get through it.



It does, even when using a mouse it feels like I'm using an analog stick for some reason, although a slightly more precise analog stick. 

And why on earth would you want to use the arrow keys Glaice?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 28, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> It does, even when using a mouse it feels like I'm using an analog stick for some reason, although a slightly more precise analog stick.
> 
> And why on earth would you want to use the arrow keys Glaice?



Because I grew up on PC games using arrow keys for movement and mouse for shooting/aiming for about 16 years, especially shooter style games (third or first person).

Try strafe-running with WASD and right shift while aiming and shooting with the mouse.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 28, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Because I grew up on PC games using arrow keys for movement and mouse for shooting/aiming for about 16 years, especially shooter style games (third or first person).
> 
> Try strafe-running with WASD and right shift while aiming and shooting with the mouse.



Isn't run usually bound to left shift for WASD?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 28, 2009)

I am not sure, it might be.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 28, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I am not sure, it might be.



It is. All FPS's since....ever have had run bound to left shift. I think the original Call of Duty didn't have spring, but UO have it bound to alt, shift was melee iirc. 

You shouldn't have any trouble with a WASD setup for Deadspace.


----------



## Unicorpse (Nov 28, 2009)

That game made me cry in my sleep. ...why would you want to play something so horrible? D; That was just Post Traumatic Stress Disorder shaped into a game form.

Help me help you. Give me the game, Jerry.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Nov 29, 2009)

Unicorpse said:


> That game made me cry in my sleep. ...why would you want to play something so horrible? D; That was just Post Traumatic Stress Disorder shaped into a game form.
> 
> Help me help you. Give me the game, Jerry.



Oh please, if you though Dead Space was scary then you should give Silent Hill 2 a try. Or try System Shock 2. 

Dead Space was not scary, at least I didn't think so.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 29, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Oh please, if you though Dead Space was scary then you should give Silent Hill 2 a try. Or try System Shock 2.
> 
> Dead Space was not scary, at least I didn't think so.


Its not. The Wii version is actually scarier than the original (anyone else find that ironic?) if only for the fact you get to experience the affects of the aliens taking over.

Fatal Frame on the other hand. >> <<


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 29, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Oh please, if you though Dead Space was scary then you should give Silent Hill 2 a try. Or try System Shock 2.
> 
> Dead Space was not scary, at least I didn't think so.



Better yet try Clock Tower. At least in Silent Hill or System Shock you can kill your enemies.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 29, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Because I grew up on PC games using arrow keys for movement and mouse for shooting/aiming for about 16 years, especially shooter style games (third or first person).
> 
> Try strafe-running with WASD and right shift while aiming and shooting with the mouse.


 Easily actually. I have done that for ages. bind the left shift instead :V


----------

